# Green Killing Machine



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
So I wanted to share an experience that I am working on with everyone here to get opinions and also in the hopes it might help someone else. 

I replaced the light in my 10 Gallon tank (the old light was very old and not bright) I replaced the bulb with the same exact model I had before, but it is much brighter and resulted in an algae bloom. My fish are doing great and all seem happy, just very green. 




so I bought a UV Sterilizer (Green Killing Machine $50 at PetSmart)

the pic above is 5 mins after I put it in. I'll update this thread with results.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What size did you get?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

give it about a week to clear up


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

a UV Sterilizer is a good thing to have i have one.how long a day are you leaving your light on?the new one is putting out a lot more light so its dont need to be on as long.i have cut back on my light to 8 hours a day and it really helped on the algae problem.my light was on about 12 hours a day and way way to much.hope you get it cleared soon.


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Usually, just an Aquarium light won't cause this. You didn't grab a grow-lux lamp by mistake, did you? Or perhaps the sun is somehow hitting the tank.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
Its the 9 watt model. After 3 days the water is almost back to clear (taking another picture tonight around the time I installed it). I've always allowed a little bit of algae on the back glass and structures in the tank because I like how it looks, but after the new light was installed it just exploded. Light is on about 10 hours a day. I'm going to be leaving the UV on 24/7 since I don't mind spending 20 bucks every three to six months for a replacement. 


New pics coming soon.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Kewl...I prefer the black out method though. Cheaper and one less thing to plug in. ;oP


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, I have used the blackout method before, and it is very effective.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is an update after two days. 



starting to look clearer already.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is another picture after 3 days. Starting to look like water again instead of soup.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

seems to be working very well.I use the 24 watt model in both reefs and my 180.I run them 24/7.I've never had green water but use it more as a treatment to help prevent disease.All my tanks are large so it doesn't have the same power(not sterilizing) more like conditioning.Good deal for you! Thanks for sharing your findings andposting results.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Did my weekly water change and snapped a pic a few hours after. 

This is 5 days after installing the "Green killing machine" 9 watt UV sterilizer.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I ran a 9W GKM on a 30 gallon I used to have, same green water as you, 1 week it was crystal clear.

The GKM zaps the algae, but your filter is what strains the dead algae out of the water. Once the tank is clear, change your media or it'll start all over again.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Gizmo. I did rinse out my filter media during the water change and had a lot of gunk build-up. I added some thick pads of filter floss and will toss those at the next water change.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a final update on this thread. The water is still crystal clear. Clearer than I have ever seen aquarium water before. Plus I still get to have the layer of algae on the back pane of glass and on the log and rocks in the tank. For me a total WIN - WIN. 

The short story is this: The Green Killing Machine UV Sterilizer works!


----------

